# Some fish from da Gulf.........got to get em while we can.



## bigwave (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok so many of you may know this already but the feds have really screwed up our fishing seasons on the gulf of mexico. Right now gag grouper are in season, so this weekend we went out to get our two fish each. The bite was ok....by my standards but as you can see we still got em. We probably averaged 12lbs on the groupers with 1 and 1/2 basket's. The snappers we got two and 1/2 baskets for probably 6lb average. This is why I have not been working on my tin. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 30, 2012)

:beer: NICE EATS :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice - new species for me


----------



## fender66 (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like a fish fry in the making!

Great job!


----------



## Zum (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like great eating.
Nice catching.


----------



## krisopp (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice Mangro!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice fishin, you guys get muttons that far north or no?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! How deep were yall fishing?


----------



## bigwave (Dec 20, 2012)

On a wreck off of Clearwater, 110fsw. They were chewing the bottom of the boat out.


----------



## colescoconutz (Dec 24, 2012)

Before you know it those snappers and groupers are gonna be "Gamefish".


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 29, 2012)

I need to charter big wave haha, bottom fishin is my favorite offshore game!


----------



## bigwave (Dec 31, 2012)

No need to charter me, just come down and I will take you, just don't be surprised if the capt jumps in with a speargun and disappears for a half hour or so.......I would rather shoot them.


----------



## Moccasin Don (Dec 31, 2012)

Offshore in your mirrocraft?


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## bigwave (Jan 2, 2013)

Moccasin Don said:


> Offshore in your mirrocraft?


 :lol: na not the mirror craft......I usually go out in a 30' dorado.....we start at 30 miles offshore and work our way in from there. It will be a miracle if I ever finish the ole mirror craft. [-o<


----------



## Brine (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice report bw. =D>


----------

